# Disasters at Sea:Why Ships Sink.



## twogrumpy (Apr 23, 2007)

Ayone see this programme Ch.4 on Sunday? bit light weight I thought then again guess it was for a mass audience.

2G
(Cloud)


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

twogrumpy said:


> Ayone see this programme Ch.4 on Sunday? bit light weight I thought then again guess it was for a mass audience.
> 
> 2G
> (Cloud)


I always thought it was because they filled up with water. Have there been new discoveries that point to something else?


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Well it took 30+ years to find out how the water got into the HULL stern trawler GAUL.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

cueball44 said:


> Well it took 30+ years to find out how the water got into the HULL stern trawler GAUL.


Bet you a pound it was through a hole. (K)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Someone leave the back door open?


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

RHP said:


> Bet you a pound it was through a hole. (K)


A design fault in the the offal shutes.


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

At least it wasn't the sluice valves this time...(*))


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anyone know when we all started talking about "downflooding?" Was it after the GAUL?


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK (Mar 27, 2012)

"UPFLOODING"WOULD BE QUITE A SIGHT.but then isnt that what happens with a holey bottom!!


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

If that was the same program they ran over here, the most intelligent comment was from the guy who stated that it is impossible to build a ship with a hull strong enough to resist hitting a submerged rock...or an iceberg, which is very true. The first captain I ever sailed under used to say, "Your schedule is more flexible than your ship". 

One thing that bothered me was that the reportage was concerned entirely with cruise ships, as though the rest, tankers, bulkers, container ships, etc., didn't even rate mention.

Also, at one point they mentioned that in the maritime industry, unlike the airline industry, bridge simulator training is not mandatory. In the maritime union to which I belong, TWO simulator courses are required for all Masters and Chief Mates; Shiphandling and Bridge Resource Management. The instructor was a former Panama Canal Pilot. However, our members don't man any cruise ships, only cargo ships.


----------

